# bootprozess stoppen

## burli

Hallo,

ich habe eine kleine, bescheidene Frage. Wie kann man einen Bootprozess einfach stoppen. Als Beispiel möchte ich bei Bedarf den MySQL nicht starten lassen. STRG + C bringt jedenfalls keinen Erfolg. Ich möchte das jetzt nicht über die rc-update Funktion klären, sondern das nur bei Bedarf einfach beim Bootvorgang machen.

----------

## musv

Bei mir steht beim Bootprozeß irgendwann immer was von:

"Press I for interactive mode..." 

da. Ich hab das auch mal ausprobiert. Es werden ein paar Module geladen. Und danach kannst du dann auswählen, welchen Service du starten willst und welchen nicht.

----------

## burli

Okay, aber ist das die einzige Möglichkeit? Kann ich nicht einfach direkt einen Bootprozess abbrechen?

----------

## Anarcho

Einen 2. Runlevel anlegen ohne MySQL.

----------

## firefly

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Einen 2. Runlevel anlegen ohne MySQL.

 

Und wenn man beim booten den Runlevel(=Softlevel) im Bootmanager auswählen möchte, dann einfach den Paramerter

```
softlevel=<name des Runlevels>
```

an die kernel-zeile im Bootmanager anhängen.

----------

## Anarcho

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Einen 2. Runlevel anlegen ohne MySQL. 
> 
> Und wenn man beim booten den Runlevel(=Softlevel) im Bootmanager auswählen möchte, dann einfach den Paramerter
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Du musst doch nicht immer gleich alles verraten...Lass die Leute dochmal ein wenig selber suchen. Oft reicht ja ein Schupps in die richtige Richtung   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## firefly

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*   Einen 2. Runlevel anlegen ohne MySQL. 
> 
> Und wenn man beim booten den Runlevel(=Softlevel) im Bootmanager auswählen möchte, dann einfach den Paramerter
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hast ja recht aber manchmal geht es halt mit mir durch  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Du musst doch nicht immer gleich alles verraten...Lass die Leute dochmal ein wenig selber suchen. Oft reicht ja ein Schupps in die richtige Richtung   hast ja recht aber manchmal geht es halt mit mir durch 

 

Seit doch nich so gemein zu neuen Usern; gegenüber alten Hasen sehe ich die Notwendigkeit für derlei Tun ja ein  :Wink: 

----------

## burli

vielen dank für die antworten, aber es ist nicht die lösung für mein problem/frage.

ich möchte nicht zuvor ein neues runlevel anlegen und dann per bootoption aktivieren. ich möchte einfach per tastenkombi einen bootprozess abbrechen können.

----------

## misterjack

Da bleibt dir nur *musv wrote:*   

> Bei mir steht beim Bootprozeß irgendwann immer was von:
> 
> "Press I for interactive mode..."
> 
> da. Ich hab das auch mal ausprobiert. Es werden ein paar Module geladen. Und danach kannst du dann auswählen, welchen Service du starten willst und welchen nicht.

 übrig. Etwas anderes als aus dem Runlevel entfernen oder einen zweiten zu definieren gibt es nicht.

----------

## Anarcho

 *burli wrote:*   

> vielen dank für die antworten, aber es ist nicht die lösung für mein problem/frage.
> 
> ich möchte nicht zuvor ein neues runlevel anlegen und dann per bootoption aktivieren. ich möchte einfach per tastenkombi einen bootprozess abbrechen können.

 

Also tätigst du die Überlegung ob MySQL ja/nein zwischen auswahl des Kernels und dem starten von init? Könnte man diese Überlegung nicht 10 Sekunden vorher tätigen?

----------

## burli

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also tätigst du die Überlegung ob MySQL ja/nein zwischen auswahl des Kernels und dem starten von init? Könnte man diese Überlegung nicht 10 Sekunden vorher tätigen?

 

MySQL war lediglich ein Beispiel. Es geht einfach darum ob man einen Prozess abbrechen kann oder nicht.

----------

